# New member here, latest shot.



## BroPhoto (Feb 21, 2011)

I was traveling a few months ago with my girlfriend to Hershey, PA and stopped off at the PA capitol building to take a tour.  Here is one of the shots I got from that tour.  Its a little different process I normally do.  What do you guys think?    






Pennsylvania Capitol Building by Brian R Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice.. i like it. What lens did you use?  Sigma UWA?


----------



## BroPhoto (Feb 21, 2011)

No, I used a Tokina 11-16mm


----------



## mishele (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love to see the original. It looks like it could be an amazing shot, it's just a little over the top for me. (Everyone likes a different flavor.....)


----------



## BroPhoto (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are the three original shots I used.  




IMG_4366 by Brian R Owen, on Flickr




IMG_4364 by Brian R Owen, on Flickr




IMG_4365 by Brian R Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 21, 2011)

That's it, I'm buying that lens next!!!

Great job on the processing, most outstanding shot!


----------



## Davor (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah i agree it is an outstanding shot. Its like someone painted it into perfection. And wish i had a lens of my own like that


----------



## mishele (Feb 21, 2011)

Great shot......just a bit over the top for me. But I can appreciate what the others like about it. Thanks for posting the originals!!


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 21, 2011)

The processed shot brings out the shapes and angles of the scene in a way that's missing from the original.  If that's what you were trying to do, you did it.  The processing is totally appropriate for that goal.  I like the original, as well, but in a different way.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 21, 2011)

nice shot. The processing works with the subject although would like to see a more toned down version


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow...thats breathtaking...amazinng shot.


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice shot; I'll have to agree with those commenting that you've pushed it too far though. I am from the school of thought that HDR should be used to increase the dynamic range captured to replicate what the human eye can see; rather than the over-the-top style where some shadows are lighter than what should be a highlight.
I think a reworked version with a more subtle HDR applied to it could be an awesome shot.


----------



## zippax (Feb 22, 2011)

I like it


----------



## BroPhoto (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is the same shot of the Capitol Building only this is a more photo realistic version.




Pennsylvania Capitol Building - Realistic by Brian R Owen, on Flickr


----------



## JustJessie (Feb 23, 2011)

I really LOVE the last shot. I'm putting that lens on my wish list  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## myshkin (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job on the edit. I like it a lot better


----------



## gregg_UCT (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done! Have you tried our program, HDR Express? It's pretty awesome for fast and simple processing. Check it out:

Download HDR Express

Cheers,
Gregg


----------



## thierry (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, reprocessed shot is a lot nicer. Great job.


----------

